# Who Has The Brightest Rug? (Picture Contest)



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Does a quartersheet count? lol we normally use it for night-time riding but this pic was taken on a day that we expected a lot of rain... we all had wet weather gear on. turned out it wasn't actually rainy at all, in fact quite warm, but by this point we were a good 2 hours from home!


----------



## TremayneLove (Sep 10, 2011)

^That's fine xD^

What category do you want that in?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol he glows in the dark with it on I swear! XD XD


----------



## TremayneLove (Sep 10, 2011)

I think that should go in 'Out of the ordinary' XD


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol probably. He has a purple rug too but no photos of him in it and it's been retired to the "spare rug" pile because he has killed it. Clearly he does not approve. He also killed the purple bridle  snapped the noseband and stretched the rest.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh!! I love this as I am a rug collector.......This is my boy "Weebs" in my favorite rug for him!! So I would like to enter him in the gelding section.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Oops maybe he should be in the *General:
*-Patterns
-Out Of The Ordinary


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my 2nd entry for *Geldings/Stallions:*
-Boys Will Be Boys (For the guys who wear typical boy's rugs)

This is our TB Gelding doing what he does best with a new rug!!


----------



## TremayneLove (Sep 10, 2011)

Bump :3


----------



## HunterJumperEmma (Jun 7, 2011)

Mares - Colourful


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

subbing!
my guy doesnt have one so i cant join. we'll we have a new to us dull one that im only keeping for like deep freeze temps. he's never worn one so he body handles the cold well 

Theres so many colourful ones tho! i never see any of those around here! always green,blue, or red. sometimes black. nothing colourful, or fancy


----------



## TremayneLove (Sep 10, 2011)

*EXTENDED CLOSING DATE! 1st November!*


----------

